# Das Superhelden oder Bösewicht Spiel



## LeWhopper (22. April 2011)

Du bist ein Superheld oder ein Bösewicht. 

Der Gegenstand zu deiner linken ist deine Kraftquelle. 

Der Gegenstand zu deiner rechten ist deine Schwäche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich bin ein Bösewicht und aus meinem Gamecube ziehe ich meine Kraft. Mein Handy hingegen lässt mich erstarren.


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

Ich bin ein SUperheld und meine Kraftquelle sind...Quittungen für die Schülerzeitung ? o0 Und meine schwäche sind kuscheltiere xD


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Ich bin ein Superheld, mein Bruder versorgt mich mit Kraft und eine Wand lässt meine Kräfte schwinden. Mensch bin ich ein Schwächling, Wände stehen ja fast überall. Oo


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Ich bin ein Bösewicht und ziehe aus Pfirsicheistee meine Kraft und leere Teller mit Krümeln sind meine Schwäche!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NamenloserHeld (23. April 2011)

SuperBöserNamenloserHeld:

Ich ziehe meine Kräfte ... aus Salz ... respektive dem Gefäß aus dem man es dosiert streuen kann!

Meine größte Schwächen sind ... Sonnenbrillen und Kaffeetassen ... leere Kaffeetassen  

omg ich bin am Ar*** >.<


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. April 2011)

Ich bin ein Superheld und meine Stärke ist die Leselampe! Meine Schwäche aber ist ein Tintenstrahldrucker...


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2011)

Ich bin ein Superheld, und meine Stärken sind ein Router, mein Laptop und eine Steckdosenleiste. Meine Schwächen sind Bier, Reismilch und Taschentücher


----------



## dragon1 (26. April 2011)

Mit der Macht des Almdudlers werde ich diese Welt beherrschen und nur Aquarien können mich noch aufgalten!


----------



## skyline930 (26. April 2011)

Meine Kraft kommt vom Eistee, und meine schwäche von der Fernbedienung xD


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2011)

Ich bin Professor Paradoxon, der Super-duper-hyper-mega-ultra-gabba-hardcore-softcore-corecore-2duocore-rießen Schurke, der die Welt in sein Chaos stürzen wird (Chaos zu meiner Linken, da ist irgendwie alles...) und ach wie gut dass niemand weiß, dass zu meiner Rechten auch nur Chaos ist. Meine Stärke ist irgendwie meine Schwäche? Aber sowas von ner Symmetrie: links ne Tasche - rechts ne Tasche, links Abfall - rechts Abfall, links 24 leere Colaflaschaen - recht 24 leere Colaflaschen (habe extra nachgezählt), links Essenreste - rechts Essenreste.


----------



## Petersburg (27. April 2011)

Ich bin halb Superheld, halb Bösewicht. Meine Macht beziehe ich aus... Büchern und meine Schwäche ist eine leere Fanta Dose. Ziemlich Nerdig, nicht?


----------



## iShock (27. April 2011)

Höhö ich beziehe mein Macht aus dem allmächtigen Rasierschaum und meine größte Schwäche sind Zahnstocher (oh noes)


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (3. Mai 2011)

Tagsüber bin ich nur ein normaler Schreibtischhengst, aber am Abend werde ich zum... _*Evil Smoker*_! 
Zigaretten verleihen mir übermenschliche Kräfte, z.B. meine Sicht nehmende_ Dark Exhalation _oder mein Gedanken benebelnder _Smoker Breath_... Meine Achillesverse sind jedoch volle Aschenbecher - irgendwie sehe ich für meine Weltherrschaftspläne schwarz - nich nur in der Lunge..


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Mai 2011)

Meine Stärke kommt neuerdings von einer halbvollen Wasserflasche, meine schwäche ist ein Wii Controller


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

Ich bin ein Superheld und beziehe meine Kraft aus.. meinem ÖVP-Club Notizbuch. Meine Schwäche ist.. eine Ledercouch.


----------



## EspCap (7. Mai 2011)

Mein Name is Met-Man.

Ich ziehe meine Macht aus einem Met-Trinkhorn! Elektrorasierer stören meine  Macht.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Mai 2011)

Böse
Kraft aus Telefon
schwäche Tassen
:-)


----------



## Yodaku (14. Mai 2011)

Ich bin ... ähm Anonymous 
Meine Stärke ist die Guy Fawkes Maske und meine Schwächen sind Wasserflaschen.


----------



## Tilbie (14. Mai 2011)

Ich bin Dr.Böse .
Meine Kraft beziehe ich aus einem Mikrofon! Aber meine größte Schwäche ist ein GameBoy mit Pokemon Blaue Edition, das lenkt mich dann immer ab.
Wenn ich nicht grade am GameBoy bin benutze ich das Mikrofon um unterschwellige Botschaften in eurem Müsli zu verstecken!

MUHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Manaori (16. Mai 2011)

Ich bin die böse... hm... namenlose,j awohl. Meine Stärke beziehe ich aus einer leeren Kaffeetasse (wtf? O_o), einer leeren Schüssel mit Cornflakes und einem ebenso leeren Zigarettenpäckchen. Verdammt. 
Meine Schwäche sind Feuchtigkeitsmilch, mein Damaszenermesser (oh noes! ;_; ) uuuuuund der Heizstrahler.


----------



## Topedope (16. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich den Locher des Grauens in Händen halte, kann niemand meine finsteren Pläne durchkreutzen.
Es sei denn er hat eine Yuccapalme dabei.


----------



## Aventhor (5. Juni 2011)

Ich bin ein Superbösewicht! Meine Superbösesuperpower erhalte ich durch ne Hülle von "James Bond 007: NightFire" und es gibt nur eins das mich schwächen kann.. das was alle schwächt.. ne Freundin.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2011)

Ich bin ein Super-Hero, denn ich habe die Kraft der Sonnenbrille   Gegen KitKat bin ich allerdings machtlos (is auch so )


----------



## Kuya (25. Juli 2011)

Ich bin "das" Böse, meine Kraftquelle ist ein weißer Tacker zu meiner linken, während meine Schwäche ein goldener Brieföffner in form eines Toledo-Degens ist. (Hört sich irgendwie an als wäre ich Beamter... der "Bösokrat". ).


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juli 2011)

Ich bin ein super Bösewicht und meine Quelle der Macht ist der Teamspeak Kopfhörer. Was für ne Ironie dass meine Achillesferse ein Lautsprecher von Logitech ist... *hust*


----------



## Floyder (26. Juli 2011)

Ich bin ein Superheld und meine Stärken sind Thomann-Kataloge und Kontoauszüge - Fliegenklatschen und eine Razer Naga sind meine Schwächen !


----------



## Fauzi (26. Juli 2011)

Ich bin ein Superheld, und meine Kraft ziehe ich aus dem farbigen Holzstuhl der an weissen Wand steht/sitzt?!
Und meine Schwäche ist eine ziemlich nahegelegene, zerdrückte Mücke die mir nie von der Seite weichen will wenn ich mich am Büroplatz befinde!


----------

